# American driving license for Greek one



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I am asking on behalf of a friend. His American drivers license was stolen about 5 years ago and it's noted on the Greek police report. He is Greek nationality and was living in America (San diago, California) on a green card.

He has been offered a new job but needs a Greek driving license. Does anyone know what he will have to do?

His partner is going back to America for a month's visit in May, could she do anything to help the process?

Thanks in advance for anything that anyone can suggest.

AR


----------

